# schöner vs. hübscher Mann



## Maricelamore

Guten Tag! I just want to know the difference between these two adjectives "schöner and hübscher". They both mean pretty/handsome. When to use them in the sentence? I'd like to say, "my handsome love/man". Thanks.


----------



## Jules_87

Hallo,

if you are looking for a translation for "handsome" you should choose "hübscher" rather than "schöner".

In German you usually use "hübsch" to translate "pretty" or "handsome". 
"Schön" for "beautiful" and "nice" (in some cases).


----------



## Maricelamore

I see. So that's the difference then. Thank you Jules.


----------



## cuore romano

_Hübsch_ is a word I only use for girls, women and children.

Men are _schön_ or _interessant_.


----------



## Jules_87

cuore romano said:


> _Hübsch_ is a word I only use for girls, women and children.
> 
> Men are _schön_ or _interessant_.



Does a man have to be "schön" to be "interessant"? I don't think so. 

When it's about translating "handsome" one could also use "gut aussehend".  But definitely not "schön", in my opinion.
"Schön" is something more special and unique than "hübsch/ gut aussehend".  I think it's the same in English with beautiful and good looking / handsome, isn't it?


----------



## cuore romano

_Does a man have to be "schön" to be "interessant"?_

I didn't say that, did I?
*I* just don't say: _Der Mann ist aber hübsch._
I use other words for men.

_I just want to know the difference between these two adjectives "schöner and hübscher"._
That's _my_ difference.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

cuore romano said:


> _Hübsch_ is a word I only use for girls, women and children.


_hübsch_ and _pretty_ carry a connotation of effeminacy when used in reference to male adults (but cf. _ein hübscher Junge/a pretty boy_). 


cuore romano said:


> Men are _schön_ or _interessant_.


The former is not normally said without irony, is it? The latter is not normally related to looks, is it? Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac, says Henry Kissinger, so is it not power that makes a man _interessant_? 

I believe that the male equivalent to the female _hübsch/pretty _is _gut aussehend/handsome_. 

Specimens of both sexes are referred to as _attraktiv._ They may also be _stattlich_. In Austria, a man would be _ein stattliches Mannsbild._

In Austria, the standard epithet for a handsome man is _fesch_, thence the noun _Feschak (Er ist ein richtiger Feschak. = Er ist ein __fescher Kerl.__). _Referring to a woman as being _fesch_​ implies a non-dollish prettiness.


----------



## Gernot Back

Men are neither _schön _nor _hübsch _(unless they are sort of like Conchita Wurst); men are [ _gutaussehend_ | _gut aussehend_ ]!


----------



## Glockenblume

Gernot Back said:


> Men are neither _schön _nor _hübsch _(unless they are sort of like Conchita Wurst); men are [ _gutaussehend_ | _gut aussehend_ ]!


Aber Maler, die von *Ästhetik* sprechen, könnten durchaus einen Mann als schön bezeichnen. Das hat dann aber wenig mit *Attraktivität* zu tun.

Ja, und in den Augen von Frauen können Männer auch _süß_ sein, das ist dann durchaus sehr positiv gemeint. Aber viele Männer sehen das anders und sagen mit sehr entschiedener Stimme: "Männer sind nicht süß!"


----------



## Frank78

I think it is a men's and women's thing.

I have heard women saying "George Clooney ist ein schöner Mann", seldom "hübsch" though.

Most men would neither use "hübsch" nor "schön".



Glockenblume said:


> Ja, und in den Augen von Frauen können Männer auch _süß_ sein, das ist dann durchaus sehr positiv gemeint. Aber viele Männer sehen das anders und sagen mit sehr entschiedener Stimme: "Männer sind nicht süß!"



Frauen? Du meinst wohl Hühner Mädchen.


----------



## Glockenblume

Glockenblume said:


> Aber viele Männer sehen das  anders und sagen mit sehr entschiedener Stimme: "Männer sind nicht süß!"





Frank78 said:


> Frauen? Du meinst wohl Hühner Mädchen.


Quod erat demonstrandum.* 

*(lateinisch) = Was zu beweisen war  > Diese lateinische Formel verwendet man in Deutschland am Ende eines mathematischen Beweises.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

*♀*: _ein rätselhafter dunkler Kontinent _(Freud)*



*which he said of female sexuality but the selection of partners is no doubt part of it.


----------



## bearded

Bedeutet 'handsome' nicht auch _gutgebaut_? Dies könnte - wenn man einen Mann beschreibt - eine Alternative zu _schön/hübsch_ darstellen.
Im Adjektiv _stattlich_ empfinde ich eine unangenehme Konnotation als _imposant.
_In English (shortened): also _gutgebaut_ would in my opinion be a good alternative for _schön/hübsch._


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> Bedeutet 'handsome' nicht auch _gutgebaut_? Dies könnte - wenn man einen Mann beschreibt - eine Alternative zu _schön/hübsch_ darstellen.
> Im Adjektiv _stattlich_ empfinde ich eine unangenehme Konnotation als _imposant.
> _In English (shortened): also _gutgebaut_ would in my opinion be a good alternative for _schön/hübsch._


_Stattlich_ hat eine gewisse Nähe zu _imposant_ - einen kleinen Mann würde man nicht gerade als _stattlich_ bezeichnen -; dennoch hat _stattlich_ normalerweise keinerlei negative Konnotation.

_Gutgebaut_ könnte man zwar sagen; ich selbst jedoch mag dieses Wort weniger, da es mir zu mechanistisch klingt: _ein gutgebauter Mann in einem gutgebauten Sportwagen ..._
(Würde man auf Italienisch sagen: _un uomo bene construito_? - Wie schon öfters gesagt, meine Itatlienischkenntnisse sind sehr begrenzt ...)
_Gutaussehend_ finde ich viel passender.


----------



## cuore romano

Wenn, dann _un uomo ben costruito_ - aber zumindest ich hab das noch nicht gehört.
Mal abwarten, was BM dazu meint.


----------



## bearded

Nein, die idiomatische Wendung bei uns ist _un uomo ben fatto, _besonders wenn man seine körperliche Struktur beschreiben will.  Aber wir haben auch mit 'schön' kein Problem: _un bell'uomo_ eben wie _una bella donna._
Ich hatte an 'gutgebaut' gedacht, weil 'schön' im Deutschen zu einem Mann nicht passt - wie von anderen erläutert - und ich suchte nach einer (weiteren) Alternative.


----------



## perpend

< ... >

"gut gebaut" für mich hat weniger mit Aussehen zu tun, sondern mit Muskeln. In schwulen Kreisen kann, unter gewißen Umständen, "gut gebaut" ganz was anderes heißen.

Um nun mal die schwule Perspektive zum Vorschein zu bringen: _Du bist ein schöner Mann_. 

Mal im Ernst ist es sowieso Ansichtssache, was "hübsch" gegen "schön" betrifft. Gell?


----------



## Frank78

perpend said:


> < ... >
> 
> "gut gebaut" für mich hat weniger mit Aussehen zu tun, sondern mit Muskeln. In schwulen Kreisen kann, unter gewißen Umständen, "gut gebaut" ganz was anderes heißen.



Den ersten Teil sehe ich auch so, den zweiten Teil nicht. Warum nur in schwulen Kreisen? 

"Stattlich" assoziere ich eher mit groß und nicht schlank (also entweder muskulös oder etwas dicker).


----------



## bearded

@ Frank78
Sagt in Deutschland ein hetero Mann (von einem anderen Mann sprechend) ''er ist gutgebaut'', und damit meint er ''der ist von Natur reichlich ausgestattet''?
Oder hab ich etwas missverstanden?


----------



## GyörgyMS

Eher nicht.

I already heared a couple of native speakers referring to men as 'hübsch' or 'schön', but I consider at least 'hübsch' to be rather unusual in this context.


----------



## Glockenblume

perpend said:


> "gut gebaut" für mich hat weniger mit Aussehen zu tun, sondern mit Muskeln.


Ja stimmt, so wird das Wort häufig verwendet.



perpend said:


> In schwulen Kreisen kann, unter gewißen Umständen, "gut gebaut"  ganz was anderes heißen.


In schwulen Kreisen kenne ich mich wenig aus (ich hatte zwar einmal eine lesbische Mitbewohnerin, aber das ist lange her), aber um eine ganz allgemeine Antwort zu geben:
Ja, so *kann* das Wort auch verwendet werden. Allerdings gibt es noch einen treffenderen Ausdruck in diesem speziellen Fall:
_Der Mann ist gut bestückt._


----------



## bearded

Was Damen nicht alles wissen!


----------



## Sepia

cuore romano said:


> _Does a man have to be "schön" to be "interessant"?_
> 
> I didn't say that, did I?
> *I* just don't say: _Der Mann ist aber hübsch._
> I use other words for men.
> 
> _I just want to know the difference between these two adjectives "schöner and hübscher"._
> That's _my_ difference.



Basically I'd say you are right although if it is a more delicate kind of "schön", I might still say "hübsch". I know, those men are rare, but they exist.


----------



## cuore romano

Proof, please


----------



## Maricel_Reyes

Sorry, but I dont understand what you've been  talking about. @ bearded man "un uomo ben costruito" means a handsome man? That's how I understood.


----------



## bearded

No, ''un uomo ben costruito'' is not correct in Italian.  It is just the literal translation of 'ein gutgebauter Mann'.
But we in Italy say _un uomo ben fatto_ and Germans may say _ein gutgebauter/gut gebauter Mann _with reference to his athletic body structure.
If you just want to say 'beautiful', in Italy we say _un bell'uomo_, and the Germans have suggested the appropriate German expression (_ein gut aussehender Mann)._
The problem is that in English 'handsome' can mean both beautiful and athletic.
Please see also my #16 above.


----------



## Maricel_Reyes

I see. I was wrong. I just thought it was synonym of bello. Thank you bearded man.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

cuore romano said:


> _Hübsch_ is a word I only use for girls, women and children.
> 
> Men are _schön_ or _interessant_.



Would you really say "interessant" to say that a man is handsome?  If someone were to tell that a man looked "interesting" in English,  I'd think that they were trying not to come flat out and say that he's ugly.    At any rate, it doesn't sound particularly flattering.

I think German is similar to English in the sense that we don't tend to use *schön/beautiful* to describe men.  In (American) English, at least, when someone calls a man "*beautiful*", it implies a sort of perfection rarely seen, statuesque, god-like, as well as touches of effeminacy.   I think women are more apt in either language to use *schön/beautiful*  to describe a "handsome", but it's still not all that common.

I wonder if usage of "*beautiful*" for men has changed over time like that of "*handsome*" for women.  It used to be normal to describe women as "*handsome*".  Now, to do so would be considered offensive by most,  but it is still used occasionally to describe women who are tall and graceful and who have strong (not delicate) features.


----------



## cuore romano

_Would you really say "interessant" to say that a man is handsome?_

No, sorry, my fault.
I use it if a man is not handsome at first sight, not George Clooney-like.
I get bored quickly by this kind of "beauty".


----------



## Maricelamore

I found a sentence example "ein schoener Mann" for a very handsome man, while searching online. It fits for my man's description so I'll use schoener. Thanks to everyone!


----------

